# Problems Finding 129



## Fayner (Mar 29, 2006)

Howdy all. Can someone tell me the azimuth / elevation / skew for sat 129 in the 77536 area code. I'm mounting a dedicated 500 dish for 129 to increase my signal strength & can only find the locations for 110 & 119 . By the way , would I be better served in this area, to use the current 1000 dish for 129 & use the smaller 500 dish for 110 & 119 or just move 129 from the 1000 to the 500 ? Thanks.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Fayner said:


> Howdy all. Can someone tell me the azimuth / elevation / skew for sat 129 in the 77536 area code. I'm mounting a dedicated 500 dish for 129 to increase my signal strength & can only find the locations for 110 & 119 . By the way , would I be better served in this area, to use the current 1000 dish for 129 & use the smaller 500 dish for 110 & 119 or just move 129 from the 1000 to the 500 ? Thanks.


Go to: http://www.geosatfinder.com/ and you should be able to find it easily.

Selected Satellite: EchoStar 5 (129.0 W)

The following information is used to correctly align your satellite dish installed in DEER PARK, TX United States to receive signal from the EchoStar 5 (129.0 W) satellite.

Compass Reading: 231.2 deg. Left / Right
Dish Elevation: 39.4 deg. Up / Down
LNBF Rotation: +44.3 deg. Clockwise / Counter-clockwise

I also attached a .PDF file with your information.


----------



## Fayner (Mar 29, 2006)

RickDee said:


> Go to: http://www.geosatfinder.com/ and you should be able to find it easily.
> 
> Selected Satellite: EchoStar 5 (129.0 W)
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch . I knew there was a website somewhere. Now it's in my favorites.


----------

